# UFO Cafe model



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi.
Looking for something like this to make into a UFO Cafe. 
Do they make a "UFO" model similar to this in 1/48 to 1/64 scale? 
The cafe pictured is difficult to find and usually around 400 bucks.










This LIONEL #32961 ROUTE 66 UFO CAFE was designed by Mike Fulmer. It has the following features: a Stamped metal body and UFO Cafe sign, Die cast landing gear, Detailed molded interior including tables, booths and people, Wire form handrails on entrance ramp, Interior illumination, Flashing strobe in top dome, Dual speed, circular sequential lighting. It can also be displayed on a shelf.
Dimensions: 12" Diameter x 9" Height


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

I was going to recommend the Pegasus Area 51 UFO ( http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/P...rea-51-UFO-A.E.-341.15B-Kit/product_info.html ) but it is smaller that the Lionel UFO Cafe that you show (only 8" in dia.).

Another possibility is the Testors Area S4 UFO. It's about 12" in dia. and the upper half is molded in clear which would make it easy to light. The kit is out of production and has been for some time but there are a few on eBay with a "Buy It Now" price of $30.

HTH

Gordon


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

You might also consider looking for the shapes, that is, bowls, lids, plastic containers, etc. Think about how you would join them, if you go that route. If you're not worried about matching the profile, the old Polar Lights Jupiter 2 is about that size, not quite as tall.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Here's an interview with MF:
http://www.toytrainrevue.com/fulmer.htm


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about a spun-aluminum colander for a big-scale version? Lots of tiny windows.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

The party supplies section of your local "Big Box" store has vacuformed and light styrene serving plates (especially this time of year) which might serve your purposes well. Also, check your local Dollar Store.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the replies and ideas.

After posting I searched for "UFO model" and was surprised to find a few in 1/48. Will probably get one and check it out before trying homemade.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

How about the Revell of Germany _Marco Polo _from the Perry Rhodan series?

http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/PERRY RHODAN MARCO POLO PAGE.htm

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------

